# LENAR Tractor



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience/knowledge with this tractor? I'm looking at a 2006 at a pretty good price, but know absolutely NOTHING about the brand. 

I understand that is is now marketed through Mahindra or one of the other imports.

I recently sold my Ford 2110 and that sale was a MISTAKE!

Please let me know something, if you do, because I'm supposed to pick it up FRIDAY.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just because the brand is now affiliated with Mahindra, means very little when it comes to tractors manufactured before that came about. I've never seen a Lenar, and don't feel I've missed much. I HAVE seen a number of other Chinese tractors and even worked on a few. From what I hear the Lenar has one of the worst reputations of any. I may well ruffle a few feathers knowing there are satisfied owners of Jinma, Farm Pro, and other Chinese brands who feel well served by their machines, but I feel there are also a great many who wish they had made other choices and can't wait to get rid of what they have. 
That being said, if you decide to buy this thing, where do you expect to find parts and/or service for it should the need arise? From what I've read, dealers come and go with the wind.


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Now if I can only hear from someone whose feathers you have ruffeled .

BTW, what part of Ky are you from? I was born and raised around Somerset.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Good luck in your tractor search. I'm not really from Kentucky at all, but have called it home for nearly ten years now. We're in the Bluegrass country, just east of Lexington in Winchester.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Desertjim,

I encourage you to search the internet for comments regarding Lenar tractors before you buy. I did a brief search and found nothing but negative comments.


----------



## huskerbill (May 16, 2016)

Parts for Lenar are almost impossible to find. One depot in TX has some filters. Lenar went belly up a few years ago. I have owned one since 2010 (a 304 with loader) It has basically worked well except for blowing a glow plug a couple of years ago and now I am having 3 point hydraulic issues. Good Luck

huskerbill


----------

